# Need to get from LAX to San Clemente... suggestions?



## Space Coast Laurie (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm fortunate to have an upcoming combo work and play trip to California.  Will be finishing up at TechEd early afternoon on May 15th and need to get down to my daughter's place in San Clemente afterwards.  I'm staying at one of the LAX airport area hotels.  What are my options without paying two arms and a leg?  I hate to ask her to come up to Los Angeles on a Friday afternoon to pick me up.  One option is obviously a one-way rental on a car, but they don't make it cheap since I'm not dropping it off at the same location.  Also, not sure I want to drive through that mess myself anyhow.  Has anyone found/used any reasonably priced shuttle service between LAX and the San Clemente/Dana Point/Capistrano area?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 28, 2009)

Laurie, I just googled 'LAX/Orange County Shuttle' and found several that go often to John Wayne Airport. It isn't exactly San Clemente, but it gets you a whole lot closer if family can pick you up. See if that may work.

Jim Ricks


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 28, 2009)

Another way to go...

LAX has a $6 "Fly-away" bus to Union Station in Downtown LA.   http://www.lawa.org/welcome_LAX.aspx?id=292

Union Station is where Amtrack (Pacific Surf Liner, $16) and MetroLink (Orange County Service, $9 - $12) trains leave from on their trek down to San Diego.   Both stop at stations in San Clemente, Amtrack near the pier & Metrolink stops both at the pier & about a mile north of the pier.

http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=Amtrak/HomePage

http://www.metrolinktrains.com/


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (Apr 28, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks.  Both are possibilities.  Driving to John Wayne isn't nearly as bad as driving to the LAX area, and I do love riding trains (though dealing with the bus transfer wouldn't be all that fun).  I'll check 'em both out.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 28, 2009)

The Fly Away Bus to Union Station and the train is a very good idea. 

The Fly Away isn't a regular city bus, it's specifically for LAX and is an express service, not a transfer type city bus thing.


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (Apr 28, 2009)

*Questions for locals re: Orange County MetroLink*



ricoba said:


> The Fly Away isn't a regular city bus, it's specifically for LAX and is an express service, not a transfer type city bus thing.



Oh, that's good.  Now, about the MetroLink... 

Am I going to be able to wrestle my 45lb large rolling suitcase and heavy rolling laptop case (carrying 2 laptops) on and off the train?  I've ridden all kinds of trains... some are easy to get off and on and have a level floor inside.  Others have steps to get in and out and/or multiple levels within the train.  For example, I'd never be able to get in and out of an Amtrak style train with that luggage, but I did take the Metro to the airport in Boston last fall with no problem because it's more of a subway-type train.

Also, is there room for my luggage without being a hindrance to other passengers?   Like I said, one large suitcase and one somewhat heavy rolling laptop case.  I have no problem moving these around myself, as long as there are no steps and I don't have to lift the suitcase.


----------



## applegirl (Apr 28, 2009)

I've recently been on the Metrolink trains and they are very roomy inside.  People bring bicycles on them.   I can't imagine your suitcases would pose a problem at all.  It does have two levels, but you should be able to find a seat on the first level.  The Fly Away Bus sounds like a great idea.  I think the train would be fun!

What time would you be able to get to Union Station?  Friday afternoon of course is going to be busy.

What about Super Shuttle?  I used to use this when I lived in South Orange County.

Janna


----------



## djs (Apr 28, 2009)

Some markets allow for p/u in one location and drop-off in another with minimal "extra" charge.  For example a one day rental from LAX on 5/15 with drop off at John Wayne can be had for about $80.  You could also drop off in Mission Viejo, Dana Point or Laguna Niguel for around $90.  When you factor in a shuttle to a train and your luggage, those prices may not be all that bad.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Apr 28, 2009)

If you have a lot of luggage try not to take one of the Metrolink trains during rush hour.  I have done it with luggage and the trains at rush hour are very full and you will have a problem with a place to store your luggage.


----------

